# How many members are female?



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Been curious on how many members on here are female. So chime in if you are!!!!!!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

A LOT of us gals on here! :smile:

Trudy


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Why do you want to know?

Surprised you are not asking if they are single. :slimer:


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Should've of just asked who "was not impressed with the swimsuit ad"


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

wmrcer said:


> Been curious on how many members on here are female. So chime in if you are!!!!!!


Trying to find a date ?


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Catfishy said:


> Why do you want to know?
> 
> Surprised you are not asking if they are single. :slimer:


Single male looking!!!! lol just kidding
Just been curious to the amount of active lady fisherman there are out there..


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Do they have to fish?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Bocephus and Boogerfinger....Let the ladies have their moment in cycberspace. 



Now you ladies be shure and post up your secret flounder holes. Promise not to potlick them. lol


Meow!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Melon said:


> Bocephus and Boogerfinger....Let the ladies have their moment in cycberspace.
> 
> Now you ladies be shure and post up your secret flounder holes. Promise not to potlick them. lol
> 
> Meow!


Judging by allicat's signature, I'm not sure you want to do that. :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Booger have you ever seen the saddle blankets that lady has landed.lol


Sorry for the hi-jack ladies!


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

Hi ! : ))Hubby Sidecutter would not ever let me back in his boat if i gave out any secret fishing holes Melon.lol.. I love to fish and miss it alot, haven't been fishing in about a year. we will be back in TX at the end of the month to flounder. LOVE Biloxi but miss the Texas bay so much. Hopefully, we will be back home to stay in about a year. : ))


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Post a picture of your boat! We'll see from there.


wmrcer said:


> Single male looking!!!! lol just kidding
> Just been curious to the amount of active lady fisherman there are out there..


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Catfishy said:


> Why do you want to know?
> 
> Surprised you are not asking if they are single. :slimer:


ok how many are? and no you dont have to fish or have a boat!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Melon said:


> Now you ladies be shure and post up your secret flounder holes. Promise not to potlick them. lol
> 
> Meow!




I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

this didn't go as far as I had thought! Hello ladies!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think RC's Mom and Txgoddess have been put on wavers.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I think RC's Mom and Txgoddess have been put on wavers.


We be here..just watching the foolishness. :wink:

Darlene


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I think RC's Mom and Txgoddess have been put on wavers.


More like Straight jackets and Muzzles!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> More like Straight jackets and Muzzles!


Plueez stop posting fantasy's, this is a family board.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> More like Straight jackets and Muzzles!


I think the 'Goddess has been tranquilized. Or she's too busy coverin' up evidence. :wink:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Plueez stop posting fantasy's, this is a family board.


You mean nightmares.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> You mean nightmares.


That's.........more along the lines i was thinking of!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

:brew2: I'm the Mrs. To the Mr. chasintail


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> You mean nightmares.


Yep...In your dreams at nite.



catchysumfishy said:


> That's.........more along the lines i was thinking of!


You don't think, you are not equipped.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Yep...In your dreams at nite.
> 
> You don't think, you are not equipped.


Cajun Bob- there is a special place for you in Heaven!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Cajun Bob- there is a special place for you in Heaven!


Don't forget Crappieman. If anyone's earned their place........


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Don't forget Crappieman. If anyone's earned their place........


I'm afraid our lil buddy may already be there!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Yep...In your dreams at nite.
> 
> You don't think, you are not equipped.


Mr. Darlene when it rained today did you get under a clothesline to stay dry? :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> I'm afraid our lil buddy may already be there!


I'm knocking on wood and sayin' a little prayer for him. :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I'm knocking on wood and sayin' a little prayer for him. :biggrin:


:cheers: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Cajun Bob- there is a special place for you in Heaven!


Yep, there is....but I can't post it here.


----------



## turtlebayfisher2 (Apr 2, 2007)

I love to fish, and no, I'm not telling my favorite floundering spot!
I taught all the neices and nephews and my kids how to fish off the pier while the men were out in the boat. They all thank their Aunt for their love of fishing! Now my son, PinkSkitterMaster outfishes Mom on a regular basis....


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Don't forget Crappieman. If anyone's earned their place........





catchysumfishy said:


> I'm afraid our lil buddy may already be there!


He be there and is doing well.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Yep, there is....but I can't post it here.


Huh......?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Real boring life. HUH?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Real boring life. HUH?


Huh.......?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?:biggrin:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok guys run like the wind and don't look back that is how I got to be an old man with a young wife. LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CajunBob said:


> Ok guys run like the wind and don't look back that is how I got to be an old man with a young wife. LOL


Word.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, me too, I'm a girly girl----who can out fish a lot of guys I even have my own boat and several kayaks. Heck, my 2nd date with my husband, I took him out in "my" boat. Now he's hooked on fishing and has a bigger boat than me :spineyes: I will fish the rest of my life, it ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Ok guys run like the wind and don't look back that is how I got to be an old man with a young wife. LOL


I thought You were the Young One!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I thought You were the Young One!


You sho have grown big and tall since you moved....HUH?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> You sho have grown big and tall since you moved....HUH?


Lol, i had to quit drinking beer last week due to the Dunlap disease!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> I thought You were the Young One!





RC's Mom said:


> You sho have grown big and tall since you moved....HUH?


Catchy believes in livin' life dangerously! You'll get your chance at him at the beach. He doesn't want to endure tha ribbin' he'll get if he doesn't show!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

FishinChick© said:


> Post a picture of your boat! We'll see from there.


 Man single guys out there I thought for sure I would be seeing a ton of boat pics..... :dance:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Catchy believes in livin' life dangerously! You'll get your chance at him at the beach. He doesn't want to endure tha ribbin' he'll get if he doesn't show!


When was that? I live 279 miles away now POKE!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> When was that? I live 279 miles away now POKE!


10/24. There's a big sticky at the top of the ttmb page. Put down tha Maker's Mark, Catchy! And no 'scuses 'bout mileage.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Catchy believes in livin' life dangerously! You'll get your chance at him at the beach. He doesn't want to endure tha ribbin' he'll get if he doesn't show!


He ain't coming to tha git together, but the Lady is.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> 10/24. There's a big sticky at the top of the ttmb page. Put down tha Maker's Mark, Catchy! And no 'scuses 'bout mileage.


If i do make it and SHE walks by and slaps me on thuh head 1 MORE TIME i will use her dismembered slapping appendage fer shark bait.......!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> If i do make it and SHE walks by and slaps me on thuh head 1 MORE TIME i will use her dismembered slapping appendage fer shark bait.......!


SHOW UP YANKEE!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> SHOW UP YANKEE!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


Now Mrs. Darlene,that's hittin below thuh belt there sister!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now Mrs. Darlene,that's hittin below thuh belt there sister!


Are you North of 35? Nite, nite.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Good grief. I leave y'all unattended for one night and look what ya get into? Luckily, Darlene has taken up my slack.

Now, don't be worryin' about Crappieman. He is just fine.  Trust me.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Good grief. I leave y'all unattended for one night and look what ya get into? Luckily, Darlene has taken up my slack.
> 
> Now, don't be worryin' about Crappieman. He is just fine.  Trust me.


It Type's..........


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Good grief. I leave y'all unattended for one night and look what ya get into? Luckily, Darlene has taken up my slack.
> 
> Now, don't be worryin' about Crappieman. He is just fine.  Trust me.


I was told you was out of town and getting your 1/3 evil pin so you could be full evil !!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I heard she was returning some video tapes. Which is why we're worried about Crappieman.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

its time for bed folks. Lets get there.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

wmrcer said:


> Been curious on how many members on here are female. So chime in if you are!!!!!!


There are many female's on TTMB....









And alot of male's with Ovaries......:rotfl:


----------



## Headnurse (Sep 19, 2009)

Headnurse is Mrs Africanut


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler (Aug 14, 2009)

Female here!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

There are definately a few of us out there. Texas Lady Anglers has about 80 members right now and I would imagine about 30 of those are pretty hardcore fisherwomen (maybe the word is obsessed).

As far as the flounder hole is concerned, I found one this weekend but my lips are sealed. Took out 2 other ladies and we caught 3 right at 19" and 3 right at 15". Lost several at the boat. Lots of fun. I think the flounder are getting ready to run.


----------



## fishgal76 (Sep 20, 2006)

Female here too... I oughta look into the Texas Lady Anglers~ I think I'm obsessed!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> Female here!


Never woulda guessed that! :biggrin:


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

fishgal76:

TLA is having a Fall SpookTackleLure fun tournament Oct. 31st. We would love to have you come fish the tournament and meet some of the gals. We are letting the guys fish this one too. Check out the rules & registration at www.texasladyanglers.com or pm me.


----------



## fishgal76 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the invite I would really love to go but I already booked a rental house on the river to fish that weekend, will be celebrating my B-Day!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Are you North of 35? Nite, nite.


Growing up in South Texas a Yankee was anyone North of the Nueces River. Da** I cant believe I am a Yankee now.:headknock


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I think there might be some metros that feel they have the right to claim both genders:rotfl: They usually wear these "Tinker Bells"

GED


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I love to fish....have no kids....and 4 boats and several guns....any questions?


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey just saw this thread! Been out of the country for a week so i'm catching up on my 2cool reading!

I L-O-V-E to fish and i do have my own boat.


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Have been here almost every day for 1 1/2 years now and am almost as addicted to the bs here as i am to fishing.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Still no boat pic? Don't be afraid to show us what you got.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> Still no boat pic? Don't be afraid to show us what you got.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Still no boat pic? Don't be afraid to show us what you got.


a/s/l


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Still no boat pic? Don't be afraid to show us what you got.


You kick, scratch, a yell at people,, No pics for juu! :tongue: LOL
:cheers:
Where is that bote pic at? huummm!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> Still no boat pic? Don't be afraid to show us what you got.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> Female here!


That name is classic!!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*LOL*

here is mine... show me yours. LOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> here is mine... show me yours. LOL


Sure would like to see it person, but you never answer your phone....DS!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

me H2O toys!!!! :cheers:


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

*nice!*

here is mine... show me yours. LOL[/QUOTE]

Nice boat there! Now how about the ladies show thier boats?!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm the winner


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a kayak...........................



Gilbert wins lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I'm the winner


so you're a ******* breed??? :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

waterspout said:


> so you're a ******* breed??? :rotfl:


:rotfl:

:headknock


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> Still no boat pic? Don't be afraid to show us what you got.


Here is mine but I'm old school! 
But I don't wear these!

GED:rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Gibert they said bote. Not a whoopy machine. lmao


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Melon said:


> Gibert they said bote. Not a whoopy machine. lmao


He needs his hose to inflate the whoopy machine. He's SOL!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

the trolling motor doubles as a stripper pole if the fishing's slow. I'm just throwing that option out there.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Miss Dixie said:


> I love to fish....have no kids....and 4 boats and several guns....any questions?


Only 1,Where is BOHUNKVILLE ? :biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Only 1,Where is BOHUNKVILLE ? :biggrin:


Anywhere she wants it to be!!! :work:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Anywhere she wants it to be!!! :work:


Get back in yer Cave woman!


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Here it is mine and my gf's


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

wmrcer said:


> Here it is mine and my gf's


Cool-so your girl friend doesn't mind you "a man" fishin with her?


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

she loves to fish with me!!!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Cool-so your girl friend doesn't mind you "a man" fishin with her?


I told you this problem was inherent to you. Normal guys don't have a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Only 1,Where is BOHUNKVILLE ? :biggrin:


Okay....RC's mom was right....anywhere I want to be. I actually live in the Clear Lake area though in a paid for house with zero credit card debt...I forgot to mention that.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Miss Dixie said:


> Okay....RC's mom was right....anywhere I want to be. I actually live in the Clear Lake area though in a paid for house with zero credit card debt...I forgot to mention that.


I have a paid for boat!!

.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

007 said:


> I have a paid for boat!!


i see that you also have an infraction.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Okay....RC's mom was right....anywhere I want to be. I actually live in the Clear Lake area though in a paid for house with zero credit card debt...I forgot to mention that.


Plus shes not bad on the eye's either.rosesm


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Plus shes not bad on the eye's either.rosesm


Prove it...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> you also have an infraction. my mom says i can't go fishing with you again until it's expired.


I quit inviting you when your phone mysteriously quit working!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Prove it...


To who?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Here's my boat*

But it has a wife attached to it... BUT, if it didn't I would most def make sure I only dated a fisherwoman.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Miss Dixie said:


> Okay....RC's mom was right....anywhere I want to be. I actually live in the Clear Lake area though in a paid for house with zero credit card debt...I forgot to mention that.


I see a troll for a metro!! I'll just start popping corn.
Bohunk women what do ya do with them??

GED:bounce:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I have a feeling someone is going to post a picture of their SCB soon,...

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 member and 0 guests) Capt Ryan Rachunek


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I can only say that on this post I would like to be a "potlicker"


GED


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

My wife is about to join the ladies on the board. She is still getting her registration done. So welcome her in ladies when you see her, her user name is CH77015


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> My wife is about to join the ladies on the board. She is still getting her registration done. So welcome her in ladies when you see her, her user name is CH77015


Tell her to bring it on...the more "Chicks" tha better!!! We have to keep the "unmentionables" in line. :tongue::tongue:

Dralene


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

i'm a lady, i fish, JHPerformance 34. love flounder. I'm employed.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am new to 2Cool and I just had to reply to this thread. 
I am a lady and I love to fish. Yes, I have my own boat!
Seems like at lot of nice folks here. Great fishing to you all!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> I am new to 2Cool and I just had to reply to this thread.
> I am a lady and I love to fish. Yes, I have my own boat!
> Seems like at lot of nice folks here. Great fishing to you all!


Welcome!!...and keep posting reports!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> Welcome!!...and keep posting reports!


You trolling son of a gun, and my infraction is still bigger than yours, thanks Mont.:rotfl: rs


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Okay....RC's mom was right....anywhere I want to be. I actually live in the Clear Lake area though in a paid for house with zero credit card debt...I forgot to mention that.


Hubba hubba....I'll be right over,,,well as soon as the divorce is final, well as soon as I get the papers made out, well as soon as I tell her, well as soon as she ****** me off one more time(more like me ******* her off), well as soon as....as...as...if our dog ever dies, I swear its over.

I got a boat too....I just can't remember what sandbar I left it on!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Hubba hubba....I'll be right over,,,well as soon as the divorce is final, well as soon as I get the papers made out, well as soon as I tell her, well as soon as she ****** me off one more time(more like me ******* her off), well as soon as....as...as...if our dog ever dies, I swear its over.
> 
> I got a boat too....I just can't remember what sandbar I left it on!


Don't try to beat the word censor or you might get an infraction, I know nothing about this just trying to be of some help to you in the future.:tongue: rs


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Don't try to beat the word censor or you might get an infraction, I know nothing about this just trying to be of some help to you in the future.:tongue: rs


Whoops....forgot where I was! :smile:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Whoops....forgot where I was! :smile:


Dumba**!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

007 said:


> Dumba**!!


d!ckhead


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Memberless members? :wink:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ladyfish said:


> i'm a lady, i fish, JHPerformance 34. love flounder. I'm employed.


 perfect!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DANO said:


> I have a feeling someone is going to post a picture of their SCB soon,...
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 member and 0 guests) Capt Ryan Rachunek


he's a loser


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> he's a loser


Still trollin' tha ladies' thread, Gilley? :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> *he's a loser*





slopoke said:


> Still trollin' tha ladies' thread, Gilley? :slimer:


Yup he's anutha LOOOOZER! :tongue:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Yup he's anutha LOOOOZER! :tongue:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Still trollin' tha ladies' thread, Gilley? :slimer:


dragging my bait around hoping for a bite


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> I'm the winner


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I am new to 2Cool and I just had to reply to this thread.
> I am a lady and I love to fish. Yes, I have my own boat!
> Seems like at lot of nice folks here. Great fishing to you all!


Welcome Aboard


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> dragging my bait around hoping for a bite


no boat to carry your bait is why you keep dragging it around..:slimer: If you had a boat you could have hidden your water hose in it....:cheers:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> he's a loser


I realize this,....does or does he not have a website dedicated to another man ? :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> I realize this,....does or does he not have a website dedicated to another man ? :slimer:


 But his man is 007's best friend! :biggrin:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Tell her to bring it on...the more "Chicks" tha better!!! We have to keep the "unmentionables" in line. :tongue::tongue:
> 
> Dralene


Dang to meds are working she can almost spell her name. LOL :rybka:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DANO said:


> I realize this,....does or does he not have a website dedicated to another man ? :slimer:


I believe he shut it down but yes, he was so fascinated by another man he made a website specially for him. :biggrin:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok here is my Boooat.. Now booking trips for summer 2010.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> But his man is 007's best friend! :biggrin:


LOL, is this through,...texting or twittering, possibly one's trip to Galveston ??? :biggrin:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Little-bit said:


> Ok here is my Boooat.. Now booking trips for summer 2010.


 I got a boat just like that but out of Buds!:slimer:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

24Buds said:


> I got a boat just like that but out of Buds!:slimer:


Hey don't eat my Boat!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> I realize this,....does or does he not have a website dedicated to another man ? :slimer:





waterspout said:


> But his man is 007's best friend! :biggrin:





DANO said:


> LOL, is this through,...texting or twittering, possibly one's trip to Galveston ??? :biggrin:


Ya'll are jus' wrong. :biggrin::rybka:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm serious STOP looking at it like that!! :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Little-bit said:


> Hey don't eat my Boat!!


 I won't eat your boat but I will help you build another one


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

How many Buds does it take to build a boat like that?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

slopoke said:


> How many Buds does it take to build a boat like that?


Mike (007) can you please fill us in on this question??


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

It takes 202 16oz or 269 12oz cans. Lots of hard work tho. :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

slopoke said:


> How many Buds does it take to build a boat like that?


 that all depends on your size. If you are "Texas sized" as the guy who sold me my Kayak calls it, you will need 6 cases. I figure you can drink them in about 2.7 days all while lashing them together while you smoke a Koala with a side of Timber Rattler. Once complete, you will need to sober up and check your work. Take it to a secret boat ramp, launck using a car/truck with spare engine just in case. (24Buds said case)

Just before the launch, crash a Bud over the.....um bow and go burn the first shoreline with a wader soaking craokers and box a few dink trout. Post pics return to deer camp and shoot a deer with a 12 inch spread.:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> How many Buds does it take to build a boat like that?


I don't know,, but the can beside my house is a dang sure bet.. And if any more are needed you know where the box in the garage is! :cheers: come on over and we'll work on one. dangit,, 20 minutes left till I start! :rotfl:

although,, I was thinking more the lines of building a yacht!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> that all depends on your size. If you are "Texas sized" as the guy who sold me my Kayak calls it, you will need 6 cases. I figure you can drink them in about 2.7 days all while lashing them together while you smoke a Koala with a side of Timber Rattler. Once complete, you will need to sober up and check your work. Take it to a secret boat ramp, launck using a car/truck with spare engine just in case. (24Buds said case)
> 
> Just before the launch, crash a Bud over the.....um bow and go burn the first shoreline with a wader soaking craokers and box a few dink trout. Post pics return to deer camp and shoot a deer with a 12 inch spread.:rotfl:


 and DO NOT run over a pitbull when launching!:cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> I was thinking more the lines of building a yacht!!!


Now thats thinking! We pull the cans together after this weekend, I bet we can build you that yacht! Sounds like work but I am willing to empty my share of cans!:cheers:X24


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW over 7000 thousand views on this thread


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Us girls like to fish and hunt too! I just have a hard time finding anyone to go with me......


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Love 2cool and love to fish. Have learned alot about fishing, cooking, boating, and who to avoid on the water...lol.. Have a valid license, a boat and a rod/reel.


----------



## CH77015 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am a Lady, I love to fish and hunt.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

TLA is a great organization for Ladies that like to fish. Have been a member for a few months and have had a chance to got out a few times with several of the ladies and have caught some nice fish and learned a lot more than I did when I left shore. It helps to know how to work the trailer so you can earn your keep! lol 
The tournament was also a good time had by all! :texasflag


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

FishinChick said:


> Post a picture of your boat! We'll see from there.


 Which one??? The Flats boat, the Founder boat, or the Ski boat???
Of course always plenty at the shop that need to be test run!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sonnysmarine said:


> Which one??? The Flats boat, the Founder boat, or the Ski boat???
> Of course always plenty at the shop that need to be test run!!


Good answer!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

All the Stuff posted by Triad Marine is posted by a gal...AKA me Adrienne =) 
I like to fish, play outside, camp, and I missing hunting with my dad =(


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wmrcer said:


> Single male looking!!!! lol just kidding
> Just been curious to the amount of active lady fisherman there are out there that are single..


 fixed it :work: :slimer:


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

RC's Mom said:


> Tell her to bring it on...the more "Chicks" tha better!!! We have to keep the "unmentionables" in line. :tongue::tongue:
> 
> Dralene


 *WELCOME ch77015 *


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Yep i am a female lady fishing gal dont get to hit the saltwater but about 3-4 times a year love the coast but hold my own catching catfish here in central TX love this 2 cool forum *


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I am a lady that loves to fish and hunt and best of all I get to fish and hunt with my best friend who just happens to be my soulmate!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Little-bit said:


> Ok here is my Boooat.. Now booking trips for summer 2010.


Boomvang or bust!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> I am a lady that loves to fish and hunt and best of all I get to fish and hunt with my best friend who just happens to be my soulmate!


:texasflag* only way to go makes life a lot more fun*


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

ladyfish said:


> i'm a lady, i fish, JHPerformance 34. love flounder. I'm employed.


Ladyfish are my favorite fishing companion for their excellent attraction to other fish! :rotfl: I just love all the fisherwomen. They are the rare species! Some of the men deserve their good spanking on the water for all their bragging and fish stories. Glad you enjoy fishing.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

if you include girliemen then the count goes way up


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm a girl who likes to fish, has 2 boats and 2 kids and 1 husband!!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*plus a few crybabies*


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

GEEEZ... With all the women on 2cool - Mont should make a dating/personals board..


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txgirl1722 said:


> I'm a girl who likes to fish, has 2 boats and 2 kids and 1 husband!!!!


So... you actually have 3 kids?


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am a girl and I like to fish and hunt. Have two boats and love to be out on the water....That what y'all are looking for ?


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*lady angler here..*

I'm female...can't see where anyone here has been keeping track of how many of us there are on 2cool!

I'm lucky to be married to a man that enjoys having me fish and hunt with him.

2 boats and too many guns to count.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I bet all the posters on 2cool that are not men, are women. 

Except for those with earrings, nipple rings, and shaved legs. The jury is still out on them.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Oughta just have u ladies Post ur best pic and a short description of yourself instead....eh eh good idea huh?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I fish and hunt. Not very good at fishing but I love it!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

82cowboys said:


> GEEEZ... With all the women on 2cool - Mont should make a dating/personals board..





cobra_steven said:


> Oughta just have u ladies Post ur best pic and a short description of yourself instead....eh eh good idea huh?


There probably aren't very many of us who are single.


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of ladies, that is good to know. Sad that I don't know very many personally. I am lucky to get to fish and hunt next to the most amazing man ever. For Christmas he gave me a weekend fishing trip to Bay Flats Lodge which I have been wanting to go for awhile.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

A woman that likes to hunt and fish is a keeper. Mine likes to shop and spend all my money..... I mean OUR money, of course....


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

blemoine, I don't recall seeing you next to me while I hunt and fish...


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

big john o said:


> Mine likes to shop and spend all my money..... I mean OUR money, of course....


Don't ask me how I know, but that is an incurable disease.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*BFL*

Blemoine, you'll love Bay Flats. Great group of people and a well run operation. We've done a blast and cast there and duck hunted a few times with them. Great folks. Have fun!


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Privateer said:


> blemoine, I don't recall seeing you next to me while I hunt and fish...


Cute, I am sure that was another lucky lady!


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Blemoine, you'll love Bay Flats. Great group of people and a well run operation. We've done a blast and cast there and duck hunted a few times with them. Great folks. Have fun!


Thanks, I have been reading the reports for the last year. It seems like everything is well run and always catching a lot of fish.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

living dangerously.. ya'll be careful LOL


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

It's always fun to see a single woman fishin alone or with another woman.... They are like albino rhinos or alligators....you just don't come across that everyday!! Ha but very cool to see!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> So... you actually have 3 kids?


EXACTLY!!!!:headknock


----------

